# hcg level 22?? is it good or bad please help??



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

hi,

i had FET on the 17th of march for 2 blast embies and today my HCG level was 22, i also did HPT and it was positive everytime i did it.
i didnt have any HCG injection or any kind of trigger as i was on medicated FET,

On my 2nd fresh cycle i got pregnant with triplets and my level of HCG on 14 days after 3 day transfer was 52, then we lost the babies on 7 weeks.

please help, i am going crazy here?? i dont want to loose my baby

hanadiz


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

oh, i forgot to mention my progesterone level is 45, is that good or bad as well??

hanadiz


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

A level of 22 is positive and you are pregnant but if your FET was only on the 17th you are testing very early.
Are you having more blood tests to see if the figure is doubling. This is more of an indication than a single number.

progesterone is ok too.

good luck, let me know how you get on

R x


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

thank you, thank you
i was sobbing in tears, you just gave me hope
i love u

i will update you with results on friday, hoping they will double and my baby or babies will stay onboard

hanadiz


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

blood today came back hcg level 10?? how coulf thus happen?

please help i am in tears and my heart is aching

hanadiz


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

and my progesterone level is 40,

what is happening pls help


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so sorry have been away for a few days and just saw your post.

it looks like you have had a chemical pregnancy

Look after yourself 

r x


----------

